# My Hitch Build



## gbfdcapt4b (Apr 29, 2021)

I thought I would share this with everyone. All the quick tach hitches I looked at were in the center so they are blocked by the hood. I offset mine so it is visible between the hood and loader making it easy to put the ball up and into the coupler. Here are a few shots:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like it works well. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## gbfdcapt4b (Apr 29, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Looks like it works well. Welcome to the forum.


Thanks!


----------



## DIYOrangeDave (Jan 5, 2019)

Do you have concerns about the weight being one sided on the loader arms causing twisting?

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## gbfdcapt4b (Apr 29, 2021)

DIYOrangeDave said:


> Do you have concerns about the weight being one sided on the loader arms causing twisting?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


None whatsoever.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Hell of an idea....so did ya just buy a blank ssqa plate and weld it up? I just welded a receiver on my fork frame and can’t see crap except thru a video setup I installed.

might as well double her up on other side and throw something else on a receiver like a hook or clevis etc...


----------



## gbfdcapt4b (Apr 29, 2021)

TX MX5200 said:


> Hell of an idea....so did ya just buy a blank ssqa plate and weld it up? I just welded a receiver on my fork frame and can’t see crap except thru a video setup I installed.
> 
> might as well double her up on other side and throw something else on a receiver like a hook or clevis etc...


Yes I bought a blank plate and welded it up. I had it powder coated when it was done.


----------

